# Walnut Logs



## Tree Slayer (Jul 5, 2007)

Any one intrested in some large Black walnut logs. They are located in the Pottstown Pa area

http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa158/dirtrider6767/?action=view&current=walnutlogs001.jpg


----------



## Wood Hick (Jul 5, 2007)

Are they for sale or just first come first served? How long have they been on the ground?


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 6, 2007)

Wood Hick said:


> Are they for sale or just first come first served? How long have they been on the ground?



They have been cut about 3 years. If someone on this site wants them they are free. I would like to have one big slab. They are very big 36" at the small end and 5' at the crotch on the biggest one.


----------



## woodshop (Jul 7, 2007)

Pottstown is right up the road from me... my ears are ringing and my gears are turning. Gosh... walnut crotch 5 ft wide... hmmmmm


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 8, 2007)

woodshop said:


> Pottstown in right up the road from me... my ears are ringing and my gears are turning. Gosh... walnut crotch 5 ft wide... hmmmmm


 Hey come take a look, I'll even load um for ya during the week, Better bring a big truck. Or I can haul them to you for some $


----------



## lmbeachy (Jul 8, 2007)

Woodshop, I was about to ask you if you wanted me to come up and help you load them, but I see I'm not needed.You better hop on that offer right quick, sounds good.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jul 11, 2007)

Just checking to see if these are still available?


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 11, 2007)

Wood Hick said:


> Just checking to see if these are still available?


Yes they are


----------



## Wood Hick (Jul 11, 2007)

How much to haul them 2 hours North(Bloomsburg) ? Thanks.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 11, 2007)

Wood Hick said:


> How much to haul them 2 hours North(Bloomsburg) ? Thanks.



$400 to your site.


----------



## Wood Hick (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. I have a few more questions.
How long are they?
Are they solid all the way through?
Any bugs, ants, etc.?
Thanks!


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 11, 2007)

They are solid, I think they are 6'. You should really come look at them. I won't be able to measure them till next week, I'm leaving in the Am for the beach.


----------



## jonseredbred (Jul 11, 2007)

Is there free Yuengling available if I come look at them?


----------



## Wood Hick (Jul 11, 2007)

Yuengling is in Pottsville, the logs are in Pottstown! Free beer however is never a bad idea!


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 11, 2007)

jonseredbred said:


> Is there free Yuengling available if I come look at them?



I believe that would be Pottsville Pa. www.yuengling.com/beers.htm


----------



## Gene DiNardo (Jul 13, 2007)

Shame ya didn't post these bout 4-5 yrs ago when they were fresh.
Still likely to be a few board feet good timber in the heart wood given the
size of the trunks.
The log on the far side is almost sure to be figured nicely.ie tiger striped and deep chatoyance.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 16, 2007)

Wood Hick said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I have a few more questions.
> How long are they?
> Are they solid all the way through?
> Any bugs, ants, etc.?
> Thanks!



Just took a look they are 6'6"


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 16, 2007)

Gene DiNardo said:


> Shame ya didn't post these bout 4-5 yrs ago when they were fresh.
> Still likely to be a few board feet good timber in the heart wood given the
> size of the trunks.
> The log on the far side is almost sure to be figured nicely.ie tiger striped and deep chatoyance.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Wood Hick (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Slayer, can they be milled right where they are? If I bring a friend with a mongo CSM are we welcome or is it private property?


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 17, 2007)

Wood Hick said:


> Hey Slayer, can they be milled right where they are? If I bring a friend with a mongo CSM are we welcome or is it private property?



I'm 80% sure the logs are taken but will see, i'll let you no if something happens.


----------

